# Saying goodbye to an old friend..



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I never thought i'd have to write something like this, but the past 2 months or so i've come to realize it really is time for my Harleydog. I made an appointment for her two weeks ago and backed out last minute but I know i'm not doing either one of us any favors.

Harley's had health issues for the past year that were nothing life threatening, the spondylosis was managable as is her hypothyroidism. When her behavior started changing about 2 months ago we tried a few different medications but nothing worked, we then thought maybe we were dealing with a brain tumor. My once sharp, sweet dog would stare blankly in the middle of a room or hallway and snap and bite unexpectedly. Now despite tempting treats and food she just lays in her crate, refusing to acknowledge my presence.

It's breaking my heart but this isn't the Harley I remember anymore. I'm not even really sure how old she really is, she was greying when I got her 5 years ago. She's been the best dog anyone could ever ask for, and she overcame a lot from when I first adopted her. She went from being the timid, fearful dog that nobody wanted into a well trained therapy dog hopeful.. but her medical issues stalled us taking the test.

I have the whole day off tomorrow and i'm making the appointment, hopefully this time i'll keep it. I figure we can go to her favourite park and watch the water while grabbing lunch. I feel like a terrible person because every once in a while she has a good day where she seems happy to see me but the bad seems to overshadow the good right now. I can tell she's not happy and I know it's not her fault when she's snappy and confused, i've just never had to go through this with a dog.



















I'm sorry, Harley.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Putting my last dog down was the hardest thing I have had to do, but It was also the most unselfish. 

My thoughts are with you, and I wish you strength in the days to come. I truly believe dogs also know when it is time, and she would thank you if she could.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Awh.... I'm actually a little teary reading your post. It's always so hard when this time comes. I know you know, but sometimes it helps to hear...you're doing the right thing, and what is in her best interests. My thoughts will be with you and your Harley tomorrow...

Best,
-Sylvie


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm so very sorry. It's clear how adored she is from those photos. She's lived a life with you that has been filled with love. You have given so much to Harley, and the gift of helping her on her journey is also such a kindness for her. I wish you strength. Positive thoughts going your way...


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

There is no word for this pain. I'm so sorry...


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I totally understand your pain. The decision is agonizing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

VomBlack, I am not trying to throw you an olive branch as I know this is a terrible decision. But we were looking at making that same decision for our old guy. Very similar things going on. He ended up having Cushings and is doing fairly well now and should have another few years with us. If it has not been looked at you might ask your vet about this. It may not be and probably isn't but it may not hurt to ask. 

I am very sorry you have reached this decision time. Everyone of us has been there and never looks forward to this.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She is a beautiful girl ..... and she always will be. Hugs


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.

After a nice day of eating junk food and visiting family who all loved her so much, Harley and I took one last car ride together. I miss her more than words can comprehend, but i'm so glad I was able to spend those last few moments together.

Rest in Peace Harley, my heart dog.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







Harley.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so so sorry.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They say when you put a pet to sleep you take the pain away from them and give that pain to yourself...thats so true.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Harley
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a sweetheart!

I'm so very sorry...

God bless you!

Tanya


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

I am a newbie hear but wish to pass on my respects.
It is the love we share that makes parting so hard. But it is that same love that gives us the strength to take care of our friends when they need us the most. Harley will be with you forever.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this..

It is so very hard...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI'm so sorry for your loss. They say when you put a pet to sleep you take the pain away from them and give that pain to yourself...thats so true.


I agree. Probably the most unselfish thing we can do for them but the toughest thing we do to ourselves.

Lots of hugs your way.


----------

